# UKAPS fantasy football



## Nelson (21 Jul 2009)

come on all you football supporters and fans.lets see how much you know about football  .
free to do http://rocknrollfootball.fantasyleague. ... Index.aspx

once you've registered and picked your team click enter private league.then enter UKAPS,pin=145.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (21 Jul 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> come on all you football supporters and fans.lets see how much you know about football  .
> free to do http://rocknrollfootball.fantasyleague. ... Index.aspx
> 
> once you've registered and picked your team click enter private league.then enter UKAPS,pin=145.




Me teams not there - Accrington Stanley   

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Nick16 (21 Jul 2009)

good shout! im in  !!!!!

also it muffed up on my team name so i have emailed them. it returned to the default


----------



## GreenNeedle (21 Jul 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Me teams not there - Accrington Stanley



You stole my line 

'If Saints aren't in it I ain't boverring. Ya get me '

AC


----------



## Jase (22 Jul 2009)

Count me in Neil   

You can make two teams...


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Jul 2009)

> good shout! im in !!!!!
> 
> also it muffed up on my team name so i have emailed them. it returned to the default



me too


----------



## Nick16 (22 Jul 2009)

i only have the one team, its easier. 

so how come the managers are free?? they normally cost as much as the players!!!!


----------



## Jase (22 Jul 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> i only have the one team, its easier.
> 
> so how come the managers are free?? they normally cost as much as the players!!!!



I'll  just get rid of the worst of the two as we get into the swing of things then


----------



## Nelson (22 Jul 2009)

> by Flyfisherman Â» Tue Jul 21, 2009 8:42 pm
> 
> nelson wrote:
> come on all you football supporters and fans.lets see how much you know about football .
> ...


paul...that brings back memories  .



paul and andy...you can both name your teams what ever you want and get all the players you wished played for them 
nick,jase and aaron now in  .


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jul 2009)

Speaking of football I have working on my predictions league site again this year as a request from a few people, so when its ready I will publish the link here too, I am not a faw of fantasy football but just of guessing the right scores of the real games.


----------



## Nelson (26 Jul 2009)

come on  .there must be more football fans on here.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jul 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> come on  .there must be more football fans on here.


Yep I am one, just not keen on fantasy football  have a look at my new site  www.predictscores.net


----------



## Superman (26 Jul 2009)

I've done the telegraph one through work, if anyone's out there, I could join their league.


----------



## Nelson (4 Aug 2009)

not long now .

still time to have a go.

nick and aaron..you can change team names now  .


----------



## Jase (25 Aug 2009)

Both of my teams are bottom in the first week   I used to be good at this Fantasy Footy malarky


----------



## Nick16 (25 Aug 2009)

bring it on boys,


----------



## Nelson (26 Aug 2009)

its a marathon,not a sprint  .the season has only just started  .


----------

